# pics of your skid's



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

let's see some of those skid's ready to go for snow!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

My skidders


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

how do you like the 320?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

crete the 320 looks awesome with that blade on the front of it
good luck with it this winter


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dlongerman;649979 said:


> how do you like the 320?


Not as well as the 250


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

cretebaby;649994 said:


> Not as well as the 250


??? really why not


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres mine... Waiting for the welder to finish my 7ft blade.Enclosed cab with heat. Hopefully we get snow in IL this year


----------



## Ditchdiggin (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's mine with a 950 & 966 Cat. I have a pusher I built that I'll try to find a picture of.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Gotta love them Cats.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

*here is my case 465*

I am going to put the blade on it tonight so I will get you a pic of it ready to go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Bobcat S300 heat and a/c quicktach - run it with an 8ft blade homemade.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's mine....................


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i like the green weights


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bobcat s-160;649997 said:


> ??? really why not


dont get me wrong the 320 is a excellant machine it just wont do what the 250 will weight, work and hp wise

that and i am starting to get old and just dont like change lol

i bought the 250 new in 02


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;651083 said:


> i like the green weights


I don't, for some reason they ordered me green ones and I couldn't wait for the other ones to arrive. The 320 was pretty much useless without weight. On edit I see you don't have weights, you should actually get some, made a world of difference.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mine came that too

they were not real happy about ordering new yellow ones

for some reason i have seen more with green weights than yellow but thats probably because they stock green for garden tractors

i will try to get a pic of the wheel weights i made for the 250


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

JD Dave;651125 said:


> I don't, for some reason they ordered me green ones and I couldn't wait for the other ones to arrive. The 320 was pretty much useless without weight. On edit I see you don't have weights, you should actually get some, made a world of difference.


JD, whats with your bucket?? You added some metal so that the mounting bracket will be perpendicular to the ground?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

mine .... 236B with 8' Protech

Both pics are from last year.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

some of the pics i dug up.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59728
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=465600#post465600
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=526499#post526499


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

bought this new in 2000....it's old but it works.... i run a HM 9' and have a HM 10' for a spare


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Jay Brown,
Nice Gehl that's what i run...

we have two the older one has a snow wolf plow 8Ft, and the new one has an Edge V-Plow 8Ft (it has no trip edge and sucks!) i'll get some pic's up of them i've been greesing them up and giving them oil changes and stuff these past two weeks (yes it takes that long cuz i get pulled away to do other stuff)


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

also is it a t-bar control?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Dlongerman;652039 said:


> also is it a t-bar control?


yes it's T bar....i have a ? for you, how do you get all the oil out when changing it? last time i changed it only about 3 gal came out and i know it holds 5 since it is oil cooled?


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Bobcat cleaned up and ready to roll.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

2000 Case 1840,... needs to be chained up to do good in the snow


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a couple pics of my machine. One with the bucket on and another with the forks. It stays in the yard and just gets used for moving pallets of salt but it does have a two speed trans so if need be I'll get a pusher and give it some real work.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

MN_BR;652193 said:


> Bobcat cleaned up and ready to roll.[/QUOTE
> 
> All around very clean machine, how many hours does that bobcat have on it? Looks brand new!


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

A Man;652273 said:


> MN_BR;652193 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobcat cleaned up and ready to roll.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*773*

heres a pic of the 773 I picked up over the summer cant wait to try it in snow


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*,,*

02 powerstroke how does you machine handel that 7 1/2 ft? also is that cab tinted?


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

never seen snow, hopefully soon!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65919


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Jay brown;652104 said:


> yes it's T bar....i have a ? for you, how do you get all the oil out when changing it? last time i changed it only about 3 gal came out and i know it holds 5 since it is oil cooled?


you sure that it takes 3gal.
ours takes 2.5 gal aka 10quarts..... and we get about 8to 9 quarts out never going to get it all...gehls are good machines we do just about everything with them... how do you like yours?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Dlongerman;654679 said:


> you sure that it takes 3gal.
> ours takes 2.5 gal aka 10quarts..... and we get about 8to 9 quarts out never going to get it all...gehls are good machines we do just about everything with them... how do you like yours?


i was just guessing 3 gal as to what i had seen in the oil changing pan.....i always thought it held 5 gal but i must be wrong... i've only changed the oil twice and i had the dealer do it twice also.....i like mine fine. when i first got it, it was the biggest and the best, now it's just average to everything else....if i could change one thing it would be to have a central heater with air ducts at each window...the current heater box keeps you warm but if it is a moist night the windows can fog....


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

gmcsierra1500;652394 said:


> 02 powerstroke how does you machine handel that 7 1/2 ft? also is that cab tinted?


Its handels it awsome and yeah its tinted 20% I did it myself








works good for leaf removal to...


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

Jay brown;654761 said:


> i was just guessing 3 gal as to what i had seen in the oil changing pan.....i always thought it held 5 gal but i must be wrong... i've only changed the oil twice and i had the dealer do it twice also.....i like mine fine. when i first got it, it was the biggest and the best, now it's just average to everything else....if i could change one thing it would be to have a central heater with air ducts at each window...the current heater box keeps you warm but if it is a moist night the windows can fog....


the new ones have it in both it's really nice i like it...
i get to use it for the first time this season tonight...
Dan


----------



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

here is mine that will be replaced next year with a cat 246


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Heres some pix of the new retreads and the wheel weights i made for the 250


----------



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)

how much do recaps run? and where did you get them? JD dealership?


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Depends what type of recap you want since there are numerous tread designs. Most implements can get them and whatever national tire chain in your are also...ie Goodyear and such


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Orion Rental;662625 said:


> how much do recaps run? and where did you get them? JD dealership?


the caps were $150 each

i got them from a local independent tire shop and he gets his tires from 3-4 different distributors depending on what brand you want

the last set lasted several hundred hours this summer and 95 % of our work is on the blacktop street i was very happy with the last set


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Orion Rental;659692 said:


> Orion, how's that Mustang work. I beleave i used "that" machine for 4-5 years. It worked like a charm. Not pritty or well known but they are work horses


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Superior L & L;663067 said:


> Orion Rental;659692 said:
> 
> 
> > Orion, how's that Mustang work. I beleave i used "that" machine for 4-5 years. It worked like a charm. Not pritty or well known but they are work horses
> ...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The dealer around us that sells them has GREAT service. There road mechanic is the same price as in shop work (or real close). I could have a down machine and within a couple of hours be up and running and not a single guy has left the site.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

flairlandscape;651292 said:


> JD, whats with your bucket?? You added some metal so that the mounting bracket will be perpendicular to the ground?


We actually put Euro quick tach on our skid, so it's the same as all our big loader. So we had that bucket made.


----------

